# What Model Do You Own?



## guest2

*Poll: What Model Do You Own?*

Thought it might be interesting and helpful to know which members have which models. 

There are only 10 choices for the poll although I realize they are more than 10 choices.

The poll is set up so you can vote for more than one type!


----------



## guest2

Mine are all 1050 tubeframes.


----------



## guest2

Guys if you could also post what you voted, we could see who has which ones.


----------



## archyb2

2 wheel versa-matic

Archie


----------



## aguysmiley

five tube-frames here.


----------



## Gregg

3 Husky Pups 613 , Lawn Keeper , 2 1050 , 2 1220 , 1 1254, 3 G10 , 1 H16 and a 18HXL


----------



## guest2

Gregg
I think you might be the only lawn keeper and pup owner, so far at least, Maybe you could start a new thread with some pics of them and the rest of the collection. Looks like you have 14 total. Are they all running?


----------



## MowHoward2210

1050 Husky line (like Arnie drove) wannabe here.

Don't worry, I didn't vote.

I sure enjoy your Bolens pics, guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

Gregg

I edited the poll to include the pups and put a vote there for you!


----------



## Gregg

They aren't all running yet. At an auction in Sept, I got the 18HXL for 400.00, -running but smokes a bit- the Lawn Keeper for 15.00, missing carb and governor, Husky Pup nice original shape no deck for 20.00 started with rope on 4 pulls and another pup for 30.00 with deck but not running yet. I also have 8 Masseys, 3 Cub Cadets, and 2 Wheelhorses. Above prices are Canadian funds. email [email protected]


----------



## fxtrukr1

I have 5 tube frames,850 1000,1050,g-10 & ag-14. I have H-11 xl, G-11 XL, G-14XL, QT-16 & another 800 tube nt runing yet.


----------



## guest2

fxtrukr1

Welcome to Tf! 

Maybe you post some pics or share some of the stories behind those tractors! Sounds like quite a collection. Looking forward to hearing/seeing more!


----------



## aegt5000

I don't know how I missed this thread :dazed: 

3 Large Frames + 1 for parts.

1250, 1886, HT-23 + 1250 parts tractor.


----------



## guest2

aegt

One for parts???!!!! Say it isn't so!!!!!!

I must've lost count? Thought you had a 20?


----------



## Kramrush

4 tube frames. My favorite being the G14. I can't have a parts tractor. It always ends up getting repaired and used. 
Mark


----------



## krkil

Two 1050 tubeframes - both running


----------



## aegt5000

The second 1250 needs a hood, fender pan, hydraulic lift control
valve, wheels, tires, transaxle and engine. Other than that, it's fine.
:lmao:


----------



## Kramrush

aegt5000, 
Maybe you should look for a parts tractor to fix up that 1250?!?
Mark


----------



## boB

Gosh, am the only person who has a Suburban/ST?
Have a nice clean ST140, 14hp B&S twin, w/42" deck, 38" snowblower, cab, wheel weights and chains, a little 4'x5' trailer and 100 lb broadcast spreader, both painted to match the tractor.
This tractor works hard for its keep all year round, doesn't seem to break that often. 
That's a good thing because parts are getting quite difficult to find and are more than a bit pricey when someone does have them.


Also have a couple of RER's. Not sure what the model name was but one's a model 2028, 8hp w/ 28" deck, the other's a bit bigger parts machine (3036?) which came with a nice 36" deck plus most other parts except the engine and front end.

They share space in the barn with an old Jacobsen 16GT basket case which was given to me this last summer. A for sure saver, nice deck and snowblower along with a cab and weights. Have to find a few minutes to tear down the Kohler that came with it, check out the previous owner's DIY overhaul, add lots of cleaning, sanding and some paint before this one goes back to work.


----------



## guest2

Hi Bob
Welcome! So far you seem to be the only ST series owner! Looks like you forgot to place your vote?
Maybe you can post some pics of the ST140? Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## guest2

I edited the poll to allow more voting. I didn't realize it only worked for 10 days. If anyone tried to vote but couldn't let me know. It should work now, I think.


----------



## blackjackjakexx

*Tractors*

I have 3 tube frames,850,1053,1220, 850 runs,other 2 need work, 1 large frame 1250 running


----------



## Sam1886

sixchows

one (1) 1886 (It's an 01-04) Kohler Twin w/Eaton 12

one (1) XL series 1668H. B&S twin w/Eaton 11

Just love those hydraulics


----------



## LPBOLENS

Of the models listed on the poll, I have an HT23 (-01), and a 1456. I also have a 1989 Gravely 1238H (12 horse, purchased new with a 38" deck and a 38" two-stage snowblower), and a 2004 Troy-Bilt GTX (MTD at Lowes)24 horse with a 48"deck. The Gravely (Ariens??) proved to be a little overwhelmeed by the job I wanted it for, namely mowing upwards of 4 acres in a reasonably short time, but I went along with it for years. Although I have no particular love for the Troy-Bilt, I have to grudgingly admit that it does a beautiful job mowing.

I did not count the "hulks": one that I think is an 800 or 850 tube frame, and one that may be a 1050.:riding:


----------



## BRIAN1978

1967 1050


----------



## BRIAN1978

1967 1050


----------



## Gillie

1886 01-04 with a 54" deck ...... Bought it to mow 4 acres and wound up looking doing a restore while using it to help share the load with a Snapper Comet 31" cut that I put a 12.5 briggs on. a 42" cut ranch king that was mowing the 4 acres and a White 20 HP OHV Briggs. The White is the garden tractor with a single bottom 12" plow a 8 hp tiller, and set of Brinley cultivators and a home grown spring harrow, no mower deck. The White has calcium in the tires with wheel weights and chains on the rear.


----------



## peachfuzz

1967 1050 and a 1975 1055.

>pf<


----------



## bontai Joe

I've got an LT8 parked amongst the Deeres. No attachments or mower deck, just a cute little tractor needing some TLC.


----------



## gaclam

I have a 1050, almost running, a 850 with blown head gasket which some shady mechanic is supposedly fixing, and a '66 1050 in pieces in parent's garage for the past 15-20 years. Wife only knows about one of these.

In addition, I have a mid '70s IH Cub Cadet 1250 which actually runs.

Attachments for Bolens are: (2) 36" snowblowers, (2) plows, (2) lawnmower decks (one looks like it works, the other is apart), (1) red rototiller.


----------



## dsnyder

Brand new to the forum, I have a 1556, for now. Looking to expand in the future.


----------



## Chris

Hey Dakhemi, 
WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!

Hope you enjoy your stay here...good people and insight all around...Welcome! 

:spinsmile


----------



## guest2

Dakhemi, welcome!!

I see you didn't add a location. Was just wondering if you have a snowblower mounted on your 1556, and if you do, maybe you could help out on the thread about mounting the shoot crank bracket. Feel free to jump in!!


----------



## bolens32

*bolens tractors*

new to forum
I have a 1959 153-03 power-ho, a 1959 230-01 ride-a-matic
1050,1220,1257,1053,1254,(2)1556,G14,H14
(1)1556,H14,G14 are restored some run some need work
Attachments
snowblowers,snowplowes,Heavy rototiller(square hood),light rototiller(round hood), mower decks, haban sickle bar mower (restored) , homemade sleeve hitch ,10" plow ,disc ,culivators
and two soft cabs


----------



## guest2

Bolens32 Welcome to TF!

Sounds like quite a collection! Any pics?


----------



## bolens32

*pictures*

sixchows 
trying to post pictures here goes:halo:
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4918>


----------



## bolens32

*picture*

I must only be able to post one picture at a time
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4919>


----------



## bolens32

*picture*

here one more 
let me know if there is another way to post pictures
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4920>


----------



## guest2

Lookin' Good!!! 

Is any particular one a favorite? If so, why?


----------



## aegt5000

bolens32…Welcome to the forum

Nice collection, the restores look SUPER.
Looks like you have plenty of room to use them.

gaclam and dakhemi… Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ingersoll444

VERRY nice!!


It amazing what some of you guys can do. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bolens32

no favorites the H14 was the first restore trying to do at least one a summer 
as for lots of room most pictures was at tractor shows and at another place i have my tractors i don't have much room at my place 
does anybody go the tractor shows with there garden tractors :question: 
around where i am from here in Pa. there is a lot of shows starting in the spring with plows days( yes they let us little guys dig up the dirt also ) and there was even a garden tractor show last year which was the first had about 60 or 70 garden tractors which wasn't bad for first time
will post some shows in spring if that is ok would like to see other Bolens than just mine the yellow and white is the most popular in this area


----------



## guest2

bolens32

GO NUTS!! We'll never get tired or bored with any pics or posts related to bolens or any other makes you may photograph at shows or even in use around your area! 

Please add whatever show date info you may have to either this forum or the tractorshow forum. 

I have some pics of my 1050's throughout the bolens section. Aegt5000 has some great pics of his large frames here also.


----------



## Rodster

I used to have a Bolens 1000. I have not seen too many of that model. Just like a 1050 but no headlights.
Rod


----------



## guest2

Rod
The 1000 had the older style hood right? Like a 600, 800,900?


----------



## DrBailey

I had a HT-20 , with several attachments , weights , chains. was my brother inlaw`s , one owner , His Dad bought it, I Think 1975.
Simple truth , I didn`t have room for every thing , I didn`t want to leave it outside . Isold it to a colector in NY.
Yal ,, I wish I had it back .

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74281>


----------



## Ingersoll444

NICE garage!!!!


Is that yours?


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks Paul , Yal , thats my home garage, The one I play in !!
The room off to the side , where u see the open closed sighn ,
thats my 50`s soda fountain room. For a little pinball and watching sat. and Sunday Races.
It took 1/3 f the garage , but it was worth it, Great place for grandkids Birthday partys. Heres a photo , while work in progress.

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74302>


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thats a great idea!! What size is the garage? Looks like a nice place to hang.


----------



## aegt5000

Dr. Bailey…

I had completely forgotten about that HT-20 until I saw the picture
of it with the old car on the lift in the background. I DID bid on that
tractor, way-back-when. I now remember it being offered a couple of
times for $2000 with all those attachments, but nobody took it. 
That was one of the first times I bid on eBay, I was the high bidder
then with 12 seconds left, the other guy placed his bid and before I
knew it, the auction was over and that HT-20 was gone !!!.


----------

